# Spyderco Vrs Cold Steel



## TallAdam85 (Jul 15, 2004)

Spyderco Vrs Cold Steel Who do you feel makes better knives and why.

I am just wondering cause the cold steel knives that i got where ok but nothing great i feel there kind over priced and there not even made in the usa plus that proof dvd gets kinda boring 

But i have a spyderco on the way i never had a spyderco knife i hear that there mainly made in the usa to


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 15, 2004)

I have owned knives from both companies and have been pleased with all of them.  I like CS knives for their lock strength and the quality of the steel that they use and in my opinion, for the quality of the knife you're getting with CS, the price is hard to beat.  Spyderco also makes good knives and has a staggering array of models to choose from.  Which one is better? It really depends on your personal preference and which one you are more comfortable with.  The same is true of Benchmade, CRKT, Camillus, M.O.D., Buck, Kershaw, and the rest.  They are all high quality knives but it's up to the individual.  As far as the "made in America" thing, unless things have changed, Spyderco's also use foreign manufacturing.  The Delica that I own (or at least the blade) was made in Japan, however I think that they're assembled here.  This is common among many manufacturers (foreign materials/domestic assembly).


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jul 15, 2004)

Both companies produce quality products.  Fortunately, we are not limited to choosing one other the other -- we can own both.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 16, 2004)

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> Both companies produce quality products.  Fortunately, we are not limited to choosing one other the other -- we can own both.


Exactly! (and a half-dozen others as well )


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 16, 2004)

Both companies make good equipment, but I'm partial to Spyderco.  My first (and still favorite) tactical folder is a Spyderco Endura with a fully serrated blade.  It's the most comfortable knife I've found in my hand (with the Benchmade AFCK pretty close).  If I were to get another, I would probably just go straight blade, as the serrations are a PAIN to sharpen, but that's the only complaint I've had.


----------

